# The Grandview at Las Vegas



## nicemann (Jan 15, 2018)

Does anyone know which tower one of the newer ones at the Grandview?  I would love for it to be a little closer to SouthPoint casino but if those are ran down I don't mind walking.  I was trying to find a resort map online but all the pictures are fuzzy that has the names of the towers.

I appreciate any advice.


----------



## rboesl (Jan 15, 2018)

First, the distance from South Point is irrelevant. The casino is directly across the street from the resort. The distance from the closest building vs. the most distant is less than a 5 minute walk. The most recently built building is at the back of the resort relative to the registration building. With regards to room condition I don't think you will encounter any that are "run down." The Grandview has been going through a refresh of its older buildings. Laminate counters have been replaced with granite, appliances and furniture has been replaced.


----------



## nicemann (Jan 16, 2018)

rboesl said:


> First, the distance from South Point is irrelevant. The casino is directly across the street from the resort. The distance from the closest building vs. the most distant is less than a 5 minute walk. The most recently built building is at the back of the resort relative to the registration building. With regards to room condition I don't think you will encounter any that are "run down." The Grandview has been going through a refresh of its older buildings. Laminate counters have been replaced with granite, appliances and furniture has been replaced.



Thank you, glad to see they have done some upgrades in the older towers.


----------



## nicemann (Feb 2, 2018)

I ended up in Jasmine tower.  It's one of the shorter (older) towers.  I am really disappointed in the conditions.  Wall paper in the bathroom is starting to separate from the walls.  Spots all of the walls in the room.  Most disgusting this of all, the dishwasher has grey stuff all over the inside of it.  I can't tell what it is.  Sad thing is I have a double room and both dishwashers are the same way.  I ran the dishwashers twice with no dishes in it and they look exactly the same.  I hand washed the dishes that I wanted to use before and after.  No way I was trusting those dishwashers.

Hopefully Jasmine tower will be next on the update list.

Here is a good picture of the towers with names.


----------

